# 8Dio Sample Aid #7 - Studio Series Fire Trumpet



## 8Dio Productions (Jun 17, 2020)

*Studio Series Fire Trumpet*






Studio Fire Trumpet is the latest addition to our catalog. Utilizing recording techniques for gathering a dry and modern sound, the resulting library is an instrument that fits perfectly in any sort of Pop, Salsa, or Latin music. The Trumpet is characterized by its striking and triumphal sound and continues to dominate the highest register of all the brass instruments. Brass sections in modern pop music are typically smaller in size or only feature a hand full of solo instruments due to there tremendous dynamic range. A single trumpet is capable of masking even the largest of string ensembles. Bold, loud, and powerful.

This library is perfect for performers who want to have total control of the music they write – with articulations that sound alive, crazy fast legatos, the instrument is sampled to never-heard-before depth. Thanks to our amazing soloist, we were able to capture the soul of Pop and Latin music. Each note is played with the passion that characterizes these styles, each transition has the proper requirements to join this collection that together, will help you create real compositions in a matter of minutes, and then will also allow you to expand your horizons with endless possibilities.

In contrast with other libraries, Studio Fire Trumpet comes from a dry recording, allowing you to skip the classical-sound reverb that generally make it difficult to fit on the latest Pop Tunes – this library is all about writing music, allowing you to have the freedom to write what you want music to communicate – Legatos, Sforzandos, Crescendos, Staccatos, we have everything you need, performed by amazing soloists, using proper Pop Mouthpieces. This is all about performing and sounding alive.

The Studio Series Fire Trumpet can also be found in The Bible of Pop Latin & Salsa Volume III or The Bible of Pop Latin & Salsa Bundle

*Official Walkthrough*



*Official Demos*
​


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 17, 2020)

Just when I thought I had everything I needed, 8Dio posts this! The fast legatos are crazy amazing. This library just shot to the very top of my "Libraries To Buy When I'm Working Again" list!


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 17, 2020)

Well, the recently produced fluegelhorn is Dr. Jekyl and this new trumpet is Mr, Hyde. Very nice.


----------



## Simon Lee (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow! It was just today I was search on the forum for a Trumpet of this style. Because I play sax I don’t need a whole section soo this looks like a win. Hopefully you 8Dio will make a Trombone to go with it.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 17, 2020)

Is everything ok with me since I am LOVING an 8dio product???


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 17, 2020)

Awesome legato here. Makes me think that the coming Century Woodwinds should really be great!


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 18, 2020)

I dont have background in salsa, but have a bunch in big band. How does the tuning sound to you guys on the sustains? From my experience it feels a bit odd against the demo beds? So i would appreciate other opinions.


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 18, 2020)

TeamLeader said:


> I dont have background in salsa, but have a bunch in big band. How does the tuning sound to you guys on the sustains? From my experience it feels a bit odd against the demo beds? So i would appreciate other opinions.


Tuning sounds deliberately off at times, and I didn't care for it when Troels was playing octaves, but that may work well in a Salsa mix.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 18, 2020)

TeamLeader said:


> I dont have background in salsa, but have a bunch in big band. How does the tuning sound to you guys on the sustains? From my experience it feels a bit odd against the demo beds? So i would appreciate other opinions.



That tuning is 100% intentional. But it's not just the tuning you're hearing. The notes themselves, especially in the high register, aren't stuck on-pitch like you'd expect from sample libraries. They're breathing. That's what makes this library so perfect for salsa and other types of ethnic music. Because of that, I personally wouldn't buy this library with the intention of using it for American big band music, but some under-the-hood tuning tweaks might make it more usable for that purpose.


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 18, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> That tuning is 100% intentional. But it's not just the tuning you're hearing. The notes themselves, especially in the high register, aren't stuck on-pitch like you'd expect from sample libraries. They're breathing. That's what makes this library so perfect for salsa and other types of ethnic music. Because of that, I personally wouldn't buy this library with the intention of using it for American big band music, but some under-the-hood tuning tweaks might make it more usable for that purpose.


Yes, the trumpeter has had a few margaritas. Makes it authentic.!


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 18, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> That tuning is 100% intentional. But it's not just the tuning you're hearing. The notes themselves, especially in the high register, aren't stuck on-pitch like you'd expect from sample libraries. They're breathing. That's what makes this library so perfect for salsa and other types of ethnic music. Because of that, I personally wouldn't buy this library with the intention of using it for American big band music, but some under-the-hood tuning tweaks might make it more usable for that purpose.



Thank you ! Personally i do want movement and oddities in all our Libs that we use here. Makes it much easier. I was more referring to the pushing and holding sharp on hi sustains, that i thought i kept hearing on the demos. (at least on my laptop) That may well be a salsa thing of which i am not aware. Again, not my field of expertise at all! LOL Thanks for the input.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 18, 2020)

TeamLeader said:


> I was more referring to the pushing and holding sharp on hi sustains



Yes, that's what I meant by breathing, where the note comes alive from the intonation pushing sharp and/or fluctuating on the high sustains, just like you'd hear in a live performance. For ethnic music south of the border, a library like this really adds a much needed dimension that you're unlikely to get from a big band or pop library, where imperfect intonation, if even desired, would likely have to be artificially created.


----------



## 8Dio Productions (Jun 18, 2020)

Simon Lee said:


> Wow! It was just today I was search on the forum for a Trumpet of this style. Because I play sax I don’t need a whole section soo this looks like a win. Hopefully you 8Dio will make a Trombone to go with it.



We have the Fire Trombone in our Bible of Salsa Volume III which also includes the Fire Trumpet, Fire Saxophone, Bongos, Cajons, Congas, Drums, Timbales, Two Cowbells, Maracas, Shekere, Guiros, and Claves.

The Bible of Bop Latin & Salsa: Volume III:


https://8dio.com/instrument/the-bible-of-latin-and-salsa-volume-three/


----------



## Simon Lee (Jun 19, 2020)

8Dio Productions said:


> We have the Fire Trombone in our Bible of Salsa Volume III which also includes the Fire Trumpet, Fire Saxophone, Bongos, Cajons, Congas, Drums, Timbales, Two Cowbells, Maracas, Shekere, Guiros, and Claves.
> 
> The Bible of Bop Latin & Salsa: Volume III:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 19, 2020)

TeamLeader said:


> I dont have background in salsa, but have a bunch in big band. How does the tuning sound to you guys on the sustains? From my experience it feels a bit odd against the demo beds? So i would appreciate other opinions.


Feels all pitchy to me too. I know this is intentional, but i’ve had issues mixing these instruments with anything else. I always end up pulling it out.

Anyone have this trumpet in a more traditional piece? Or is it only for crazy mariachi style solos?

After listening to the demos “Wasteland Wanderer” at least gives the sense in an orchestral setting. Seems like it may be able to hit the hi notes on the James Bond Theme for instance.


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 19, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Feels all pitchy to me too. I know this is intentional, but i’ve had issues mixing these instruments with anything else. I always end up pulling it out.
> 
> Anyone have this trumpet in a more traditional piece? Or is it only for crazy mariachi style solos?
> 
> After listening to the demos “Wasteland Wanderer” at least gives the sense in an orchestral setting. Seems like it may be able to hit the hi notes on the James Bond Theme for instance.


I don't have it, but I was playing around with the pitch randomizer curves and such in Kontakt on a plain trumpet patch and it seems that you might be able to make some tweaks there, although that may not yield good results, as it doesn't interchange the samples. It was fun to play with though.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 20, 2020)

Peter Williams said:


> I don't have it, but I was playing around with the pitch randomizer curves and such in Kontakt on a plain trumpet patch and it seems that you might be able to make some tweaks there, although that may not yield good results, as it doesn't interchange the samples. It was fun to play with though.


Thanks. I picked this up to compare against all the trumpets I have. SM trumpet still comes out on top, but this does add an interesting layer. Better for lines that are a little extreme, it has some good trumpet fx too that are hard to find.

My 2 issues are 1: the range on the keyboard is set an octave down from all other trumpets, meaning it plays an octave higher when doubled with other trumpets. And although theres controls to move the keyswitches, there is no control to move the range up an octave to match other trumpets. I suppose they did this because the range goes so high, but really sad they did not place the instrument in the proper range on the keyboard.

The second is typical 8Dio programming. Playing across the keyboard is not as smooth or even as it could be, so once again their instruments are difficult to play and must be tweaked to make them work well. I have so much of their stuff and for melodic content it can be frustrating (percussion is less of an issue).

Also after 20 minutes of playing the legatos started getting cut short, cutting off before I lifted the keys. Not sure if this is a Kontakt issue though, as I sometimes have the same isuse with CSS and CSB (even happened with CSB while I was testing this trumpet). 

The sound is unique and interesting, so I can’t say it’s not worth the price, but for solos and melody lines I prefer the Century Flugelhorn or Trumpet. But as I say, SM Trumpet seems that blow everything else out of the water for standard trumpet.


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes. The 8dio fluegelhorn is a true beauty. The SM trumpet is probably the best all around, but I never see it on sale. The Chapman trumpet is a nice, reasonably priced standard tool, but doesn't have many articulations. I also have fun playing with the Broadway Big Band Lite legato trumpet, which is a diamond in the rough.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 21, 2020)

Peter Williams said:


> Yes. The 8dio fluegelhorn is a true beauty. The SM trumpet is probably the best all around, but I never see it on sale. The Chapman trumpet is a nice, reasonably priced standard tool, but doesn't have many articulations. I also have fun playing with the Broadway Big Band Lite legato trumpet, which is a diamond in the rough.


I had lined up all my trumpets to compare the fire, Cinebrass, CSB, SM, HB,... And forgot about BBB lite. 😄 Thank you! I suppose it’s time for an excel sheet 😄


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 23, 2020)

Peter Williams said:


> that may work well in a Salsa mix


I have been recording and mixing Salsa for over a decade with top artists...I have never once even imagined that any artist would use a sampled instrument...it's unheard of unless it's a piano. That is the only instrument that is still accepted as "fake"...where all other instruments are played by live musicians. So I would then have to assume that this library is intended for TV use? I can not imagine that any artist would ever do that...as the musicians are just as important as the artist at times. its the musicians that make latin music. Just an oddball choice of a library.

Now having said that...it does sound really good...just don't see it as anything other than a scoring tool. And how often do we need to score salsa tracks? LOL


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 23, 2020)

Peter Williams said:


> The 8dio fluegelhorn is a true beauty


Agreed...I just used it for a military type piece...sounds awesome.


----------



## midiman (Jun 23, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Thanks. I picked this up to compare against all the trumpets I have. SM trumpet still comes out on top, but this does add an interesting layer. Better for lines that are a little extreme, it has some good trumpet fx too that are hard to find.
> 
> My 2 issues are 1: the range on the keyboard is set an octave down from all other trumpets, meaning it plays an octave higher when doubled with other trumpets. And although theres controls to move the keyswitches, there is no control to move the range up an octave to match other trumpets. I suppose they did this because the range goes so high, but really sad they did not place the instrument in the proper range on the keyboard.
> 
> ...



SM Trumpet is acronym for what??


----------



## sumskilz (Jun 23, 2020)

midiman said:


> SM Trumpet is acronym for what??


Sample Modeling








The Trumpet 3


Overcoming the limits between real and sampled instruments




www.samplemodeling.com


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I have been recording and mixing Salsa for over a decade with top artists...I have never once even imagined that any artist would use a sampled instrument...



How does the intent of this library have to be any different from how virtual instruments are used in any other genre of music? There are a lot of musicians out there who do not have access to top salsa artists anymore than they have access to virtuoso concert violinists. It's just another music creation tool, that's all.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jun 23, 2020)

I don’t compose Salsa music, but yet I feel like I MUST have it!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Consona (Jun 25, 2020)

Any user demos?


----------



## Mattias (Jun 27, 2020)

How is the trumpet sounding when it plays softly? Anyone with demos?
Soft and I'm also interested in the trumpets lower register.

Explosive and fast it sounds nice from 8dio's demos. 😃


----------



## Consona (Jun 27, 2020)

I asked some guy on youtube who had bought it and he says it's not for slow jazzy playing, but really for fast and vivid passages. We really need more demos of what this thing is capable of. Just feels like this really is a very salsa trumpet, dunno how much it can do some other stuff.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 27, 2020)

Come on guys, whoever got it, post a few examples so we know whether to go for it or not 😊


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 27, 2020)

It is a primarily salsa/Latin/jazz/pop inspired instrument. It has 6 different types of legatos and we do have specific slower/sensual ones for ballads, but it's all with the attitude of Latin/Salsa styled performer. 

Check this part of the video - which demonstrates the core of its sound:



I mention this because the more we sample - the more we learn how style dependent it is. So depending on your interpretation of "slow jazzy playing" it may or not work for you. It's not called "Fire Trumpet" for nothing.


----------



## Consona (Jun 28, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is a primarily salsa/Latin/jazz/pop inspired instrument. It has 6 different types of legatos and we do have specific slower/sensual ones for ballads, but it's all with the attitude of Latin/Salsa styled performer.
> 
> Check this part of the video - which demonstrates the core of its sound:
> 
> ...



Man, I watched that video like a hundred times. 

The articulations and legato sound super-vibey, which is great, but can it do fire jazz as well as fire salsa?  All the articulations sound perfect for that one style, I'm just wondering how much range the instrument actually has outside that. I think very specialized libraries are great and probably way better than vanilla generic stuff that just sounds neutral.

So the bottom-line question is, I guess, should people who want fast and vibey jazz trumpet rather wait for another library or is this one sufficient?..


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 28, 2020)

It is 100% what it sounds like in the video. To me it works in that big band fusion latin/salsa kinda way - you can surely use it for mariachi and those dramatic styles. You could also use it in a Spanish style influenced jazz ballad and probably for some crazy Miles Davis inspired stuff - because it plays so fast. 

If you are looking for something slightly softer - then you may wanna give this one a listen:


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 28, 2020)

And speaking of lively brass ... Check out this demo ... Go to 2:08 ...


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 28, 2020)

It's funny that we're all here dying for some more demos and wondering about the legato and genres it can be used in but this is just 48 bucks. We should just buy the library and make all the demos we want lol!


----------



## Consona (Jun 28, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is 100% what it sounds like in the video. To me it works in that big band fusion latin/salsa kinda way - you can surely use it for mariachi and those dramatic styles. You could also use it in a Spanish style influenced jazz ballad and probably for some crazy Miles Davis inspired stuff - because it plays so fast.
> 
> If you are looking for something slightly softer - then you may wanna give this one a listen:



The lightning fast legato with that lively attitude is great, but it's _so_ salsa that I don't know whether my fast jazzy solo won't sound like some clowny circus music.



filipjonathan said:


> It's funny that we're all here dying for some more demos and wondering about the legato and genres it can be used in but this is just 48 bucks. We should just buy the library and make all the demos we want lol!


Yea, seems silly, but I'm broke as f**k, and so many sample libs collect dust on my HDD, hence me being picky. And since something like Infinite Brass is totally out of my budget, and this sounds so vivid and can play insane fast passages, I just ask about things I haven't found in demos or walkthroughts.


Yea, guys, it's so cheap, buy it and make some demos.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jun 28, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> And speaking of lively brass ... Check out this demo ... Go to 2:08 ...




C'mon Troels - release the Fire Sax and Fire Trombone! And after that. how about Century Woodwinds?

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## sumskilz (Jun 28, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is a primarily salsa/Latin/jazz/pop inspired instrument. It has 6 different types of legatos and we do have specific slower/sensual ones for ballads, but it's all with the attitude of Latin/Salsa styled performer.
> 
> Check this part of the video - which demonstrates the core of its sound:


How does that multi-staccato work? Is it a tempo matched performance of multiple staccatos? If so, how many staccatos are in each sample before it ends?


----------

